# Progesterone level 0.9 and pregnant..PLEASE HELP..



## CartersMommy (May 24, 2008)

j


----------



## goldfinches (May 15, 2008)

I was always on progesterone before being pregnant. so, if you think you are, i don't see any reason why you shouldn't get on the sups right now.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

I was taking natural progesterone while not pregnant, so I don't see why you shouldn't bring those levels up whether you're pregnant or not.


----------



## CartersMommy (May 24, 2008)

thank you for your reply's.


----------

